# Opera lädt sehr sehr langsam



## Jimini_Grillwurst (22. März 2006)

*Opera lädt sehr sehr langsam*

Seit einigen Tagen lädt mein Opera Webseiten nur noch sehr langsam, zum aufrufen der Seite mit den 100 aktuellsten Posts braucht es zwischen 30 Sekunden und 2 Minuten. Das ist bei fast allen Seiten so. Mit dem IE hingegen klappt alles normal. Ich nutze Opera 8.52, also die aktuellste Version. Ich würde es nur sehr ungern komplett neu installieren, da ich zig Einstellungen angepasst habe. Ich hoffe daher auf einen Tipp, wie ich das Problem sonstwie beheben kann, eventuell fällt einem ja was ein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dimebag (23. März 2006)

*AW: Opera lädt sehr sehr langsam*

Habe das gleiche Problem (allerdings nur hin und wieder). Es löst sich manchmal eine Zeit lang, wenn ich Opera schliesse und neu starte. Die ersten Seiten lädt er dann normal. Aber nach einiger Zeit geht wieder alles im Schneckentempo.

Wenn ich alle anderen Programme schliesse, die das I-Net nutzen verbessert sich die Lage. Aber eine dauerhafte Lösung ist das nicht. Dann muss ich halt auf den IE zurückgreifen...


----------



## onliner (23. März 2006)

*AW: Opera lädt sehr sehr langsam*



			
				Dimebag am 23.03.2006 03:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das gleiche Problem (allerdings nur hin und wieder). Es löst sich manchmal eine Zeit lang, wenn ich Opera schliesse und neu starte. Die ersten Seiten lädt er dann normal. Aber nach einiger Zeit geht wieder alles im Schneckentempo.
> 
> Wenn ich alle anderen Programme schliesse, die das I-Net nutzen verbessert sich die Lage. Aber eine dauerhafte Lösung ist das nicht. Dann muss ich halt auf den IE zurückgreifen...


Servus mitnand,

ich hab auch dieses venomen das Opera recht lange brauchte für Seitenaufbau.

Meine Lösung:

Unter "Extras-Einstellungen-Verlauf die Werte so anpassen.

Ram-Cache auf 10MB stellen
Festplattencache auf 5MB stellen
Bilder + Seiten + Sonstige auf NIE stellen.


Hoffe es hilft euch zu etwas mehr Surfvergnügen 

Gruß
onliner
EDIT: Neustart net vergessen


----------



## Dimebag (23. März 2006)

*AW: Opera lädt sehr sehr langsam*



			
				onliner am 23.03.2006 08:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Lösung:
> 
> Unter "Extras-Einstellungen-Verlauf die Werte so anpassen.
> 
> ...


Dank0r, werd ich heut Abend mal ausprobieren. Aber: ist 5Mb HD-Cache nicht ein Bissel wenig?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (23. März 2006)

*AW: Opera lädt sehr sehr langsam*



			
				Dimebag am 23.03.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> onliner am 23.03.2006 08:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe Opera mal auf  RAM 20 und HDD 10 gesetzt, bisher läuft er recht fix mit den Settings.

MfG Jimini


----------



## onliner (23. März 2006)

*AW: Opera lädt sehr sehr langsam*



			
				Dimebag am 23.03.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Dank0r, werd ich heut Abend mal ausprobieren. Aber: ist 5Mb HD-Cache nicht ein Bissel wenig?



Der Festplattencache sollte für alle I-Pages ausreichen oder hat einer mehr FlashWerbung als PCG  die über 10MB gehen  . Auserdem wird der Cache eh dann überschrieben, lies nach !

Einstellungen-Extras- Verlauf..... dann unten auf Hilfe und dein Lokaler Cache wird im Menu bei Festplattencache angezeigt !
*Hier können Sie den aktuellen Inhalt Ihres Festplatten-Caches sehen* <= da draufklicken im Hilfefenster.


----------



## Dimebag (23. März 2006)

*AW: Opera lädt sehr sehr langsam*

Also, das leeren und verkleinern des Cache scheint auch bei mir geholfen zu haben, thx onliner


----------

